# Prout Catamaran Maintenance



## Constantin (Dec 16, 2000)

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone else out there is sailing a Prout catamaran. After some frankly scary discoveries on ours, I am wondering how many others have had similar experiences with their boats. 

Some examples: 
* Structural defects caused the boat to come undone: Windows cracked, joinery opened, surfaces inside and outside the boat split.
* Prout drained the cockpit onto the engine, not overboard. 
* Our Masthead pins for the stays are regular steel, not the stainless ones supplied by Z-Spar and are rusting profusely. 
* A hatch that usually covers the steering ram could not hold water out. 
* Our electrical system did not meet ABYC standards, could have caused a fire. 
* Etc. Etc. Etc.

If you want to read the whole story, go to vonwentzel.net and check out the Prout section. There are 6.5Mb of 40k pictures illustrating all the things we have had to contend with so far. I hope this is not normal...


----------



## keithmcbride1 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi There,
I own a Prout 45. I had the electrical busses replaced since the post could not be tightened due to poor OEM design. The cockpit on this model drains to the sea under the bridge deck. This boat is a 96 and I am the third owner. I have not had any structural problems. Prouts built later (Broadblue) did have problems and the China models have had a host of problems.

Keith


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Keith—

I doubt they much care, as their post is over 10 years old.


----------



## bebox (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi Keith,

how is the sailing: Speed? Slamming? I am looking at a well maintained Prout 45 (1998) but have no idea how they actually sail.

Regards & thanks,

BernhRD


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

bebox said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> how is the sailing: Speed? Slamming? I am looking at a well maintained Prout 45 (1998) but have no idea how they actually sail. Regards & thanks, BernhRD


You might get lucky, but often ghost threads like this don't get answered.


----------

